# Question about the 350 H.O.



## Darren (Dec 5, 2004)

Hello,

I am new to this forum, so please excuse my general ignorance on the subject :confused I am hoping that someone could tell me if the 1969 Pontiac Lemans Custom S was ever equipped with a 350 H.O. engine? If it was, how would one identify the differences (externally) of the standard 350 and the H.O. version? Lastly, can anyone give me accurate factory specs for the standard 1969 350 four barrel, and the 350 H.O.?

thanks,

Darren


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Darren

Welcome to GTO forum, from what I am finding the 69 Lemans 350 was standard with a 2 barrel and the HO version may be the 4 barrel. 

Is the car in your possesion? If so, can you locate the 6 or 7 digit engine casting number and the 2 digit engine letter code? I may be able to give you the correct year of your engine, the HP rating and the proper transmission for that engine.


----------



## 04ChevSilveradoSS (Dec 18, 2004)

Darren said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am new to this forum, so please excuse my general ignorance on the subject :confused I am hoping that someone could tell me if the 1969 Pontiac Lemans Custom S was ever equipped with a 350 H.O. engine? If it was, how would one identify the differences (externally) of the standard 350 and the H.O. version? Lastly, can anyone give me accurate factory specs for the standard 1969 350 four barrel, and the 350 H.O.?
> 
> ...



Probrably Around 310-325Hp Darren


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

The owners manual to my 68 firebird is in the car. If I recall correctly the difference between the two motors according to the manual was the carb, and the compression ratio. the HO is 12.? while the regular is 11.?. dont quote me.

the owners manual was the same for the firebird and lemans in 68

try this forum http://www.firstgenfirebird.com/ they may have more specific info for you.


----------

